

Puppies as a Service - pain_perdu
http://puppyswap.ca/

======
brownbat
It's a risky joke, someone might get inspired and see this as the natural
evolution of kitten cafes.

[http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/going-out-
guide/wp/2014/...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/going-out-
guide/wp/2014/11/20/so-how-would-a-cafe-crawling-with-adorable-kittens-pass-a-
d-c-health-inspection/)

Incidentally, if you do want some short time with animals but aren't in a
situation where you can commit to one, a lot of shelters have programs where
you can help socialize animals or help care for animals with special needs.

------
honeybooboo123
I was about to post something like _" PuppySwap - By psychopaths, for
psychopaths"_ .. but alright, you got me. Congratulations.

But let's see.. The target audience of this website is people who abandon
animals. But they're kind of lacking in the empathy/remorse department,
because otherwise they wouldn't abandon animals!

So basically, all the work put into this website was wasted, because you can't
guilt those people into _not_ abandoning animals!

But great work tricking _me_ and others with empathy though!

------
krylon
This is WRONG! The internet was made for kittens, not puppies!

Also, this is seriously surreal. I am looking at this site, and I am not
certain if it is for real or satire.

Probably for real, but if it was satire, it would be _really_ good.

(Also, I apologize, I have been awake for about 25 hours now - I am not a
moron, I am just sleep-deprived.)

------
forgotten
This is a terrible idea. Totally irresponsible. We have animals in need of
loving homes already.

~~~
michaelmior
Click the sign up button and you'll see the point of the site.

------
jqm
Should make one for babies. Swap them out at 2. Be interesting to see how many
sign ups you get.

------
san_dimitri
This is something Paris Hilton would do but with boyfriends.

